# hercules beetle where can i get one!?



## hankin470 (Sep 17, 2008)

hello, 

i have been looking around for a new pet and the hercules beetle looks like a great pet  but the problem is i cannot find one eanywhere does eanybody know where i could get a hercules beetle or who to ask.

thanks.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Virginia Cheeseman would be the lady to ask - She doesn't have any right now - but she does have Rhinoceros Beetles which are very similar. I'm not sure if she has had them before, but she can sometimes get hold of bugs she doesn't have.

I have bought stick insects and cockroaches from her before, she is very knowledgeable, very friendly and sends the bug by next day delivery, so it's quick too.

Try to buy one that's captive bred and not wild caught, as that is what's added to their decline in the wild.

Virginia Cheeseman


----------

